# Gone to the beach



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will be at Ocean City (the nice part) for a week. Have fun here. Please send me a PM if you want webmail. Stay tuned for some cool stuff when i get back, as we will have updated factsheets and a few more suprises...

peace, x

oh yeah, after you read this, click my sig and vote!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WOO-HOO!!!!

The Evil Dictator is away, we can "run amuck" and put the take over plans into motion.










_*Muhahahahahahahahahahaha*_


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> WOO-HOO!!!!
> 
> The Evil Dictator is away, we can "run amuck" and put the take over plans into motion.
> 
> ...


ANARCHY


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You know, usually when you want to take over something...you dont usually announce it...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You know, usually when you want to take over something...you dont usually announce it...


 were trying to gather troops...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > You know, usually when you want to take over something...you dont usually announce it...
> ...


 So let me get this straight. Your recruiting troops through Xenon's thread to over throw him?!







The way you guys come up with your master plans...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 yes...and just for making fun of me and innes.... you can't join..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Alright sounds cool to me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well if our plan is so poor how come we havn't been stoped yet?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> well if our plan is so poor how come we havn't been stoped yet?


 Then again, do you guys plan on being a 2 man army???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

a three man army now


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > well if our plan is so poor how come we havn't been stoped yet?
> ...


 if that what it take...YES....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> a three man army now


 we are getting stronger







4 man army now


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > a three man army now
> ...


 muhahahahahaah..we will rule with an iron fist...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If I would have never said anything you guys wouldnt have even joined... soooo


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If I would have never said anything you guys wouldnt have even joined... soooo


 i think you want to join...and you feel left out..let me talk to innes ..see if we let you in..


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I guess I have to join too, now that I have read this thread. Ugly things happen to people who don't support revolutions. (at least the successful ones) So, what are we gonna do with him after he is dethroned?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> I guess I have to join too, now that I have read this thread. Ugly things happen to people who don't support revolutions. (at least the successful ones) So, what are we gonna do with him after he is dethroned?


 easy....were going out drinking and he has to pick up the tab.....


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

He may have to sell his soul to pay for that tab.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i vote







as dictator post whore








im in lets take over


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PACKman is our post whore now







Innes was p-fury's original post whore til Pack came and started post whoring.









I dont feel left out. But I have to ask. After you take over...what are you going to do when the board crashes?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i vote
> ...


 don't worry we have are bases covered..juda is still a main player...







he's is in charge of the pfury on his side of the world..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 He hasnt even joined your army yet...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> All your base are belong to us.










....are you drinking again and not inviting...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > All your base are belong to us.
> ...


 I remember when this board first started he used to say how people should start proof-reading what they wrote...









Usually I can translate gibberish...but I have no clue what hes trying to say







I think he got too much sun for not having been out in awhile..


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Maybe his mind turned to jello after trying to figure out if his hotel reservations are for Ocean City, NJ or Ocean City, MD


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Maybe his mind turned to jello after trying to figure out if his hotel reservations are for Ocean City, NJ or Ocean City, MD


 That would suck if that were true. Fortunatly its not...I think its what PACK said...he was having fun drinking w/o inviting you guys..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> All your base are belong to us.


 Hey Mike - do you want to join our takeover PFury group?

and Karen I am still the biggest postwhore on the site - after all I postwhore on *MANY* sites and much of it is for PFury. 
and you are losing your powers when we take over









and as for the Judazzz point, he is currently the biggest line of defence PFury still has so I plan on starting a war with Holland and he will have to jump on his cycle and go into battel and then PFury will be ours, either that or send him some beer and smoke and shrooms so he doesn't care anymore.









*Muhahahahahahaha*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 "All your base are belong to us" is a phrase used in an early 80's video game. It is a famous typo and sort of a catchphrase now.

I can step in and lead thios revolution, I say we take out GG while he is not looking!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I can step in and lead thios revolution, I say we take out GG while he is not looking!


 no you cant lead it, that would be like the old way, but you can have a position of authority


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I can step in and lead thios revolution, I say we take out GG while he is not looking!


 And when two dogs fight over a bone..... well you know.....
















Anyways, what the hell are you doing here, X??? I thought you were on vacation...








Don't worry about the site, mate: while you're absent, InSin, SerraPygo and me will take over.... um...eh....I mean, take care of the site...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Don't worry about the site, mate: while you're absent, InSin, SerraPygo and me will take over.... um...eh....I mean, take care of the site...


 or so you think


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Don't worry about the site, mate: while you're absent, InSin, SerraPygo and me will take over.... um...eh....I mean, take care of the site...


 hahahaha..a bunch of bums....







...innes and i will coup this governing body and rule..don't worry juda you can join..ummm i would like to order a big mac fries and a nice ice cold coke..on the double...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> don't worry juda you can join..ummm i would like to order a big mac fries and a nice ice cold coke..on the double...


Not even in your dreams, monkey boy


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you need to come to charleston and check it out, then pick up one of these fiendish flowerhorns im holding.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes you killed it. Your not supposed to let the Admin join you guys in your crusade. The whole point of it was to take over the site. How can you take over the site when you have the one and only Admin on your side







Just doesnt make sense..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol wow anyways


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes you killed it. Your not supposed to let the Admin join you guys in your crusade. The whole point of it was to take over the site. How can you take over the site when you have the one and only Admin on your side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its an inside job.. You know, like a double spy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes you killed it. Your not supposed to let the Admin join you guys in your crusade. The whole point of it was to take over the site. How can you take over the site when you have the one and only Admin on your side
> ...


 What could you possibly spy on when the head person on the site your trying to take over is in the group


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Dang woman!! Cant you just once have an imagination and agree to the fellas?!?! Sheeesh What a KJ!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Alright Einstein...I agree









BTW, what the hell is a KJ?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

"Kill Joy" aka Joy killer.. someone who likes to kill the moment. A down player.. social hater...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> "Kill Joy" aka Joy killer.. someone who likes to kill the moment. A down player.. social hater...


 Did I say I liked to kill the moment?!? NO! Only sometimes when you guys dont make sense...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

women there the down fall to everything..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> women there the down fall to everything..


 When was the last time you heard of a woman whos empire fell?! Now how many times have empires fallen when men led them??

Case


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes you killed it. Your not supposed to let the Admin join you guys in your crusade. The whole point of it was to take over the site. How can you take over the site when you have the one and only Admin on your side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its all about toppeling the system


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > women there the down fall to everything..
> ...


Remember the Amazons??? At first, the had a neat little civilisation, but as soon as they got control, they messed up everything and vanished without a trace: all that's left now is just a giant rain forest....

What we can learn from this: As soon as women take control, nature seems to take over to straighten things out....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Women









_*flame post_


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > women there the down fall to everything..
> ...


 trust me there was a women in the back misleading ...







even in religion ...women made man eat the apple...downfall


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Thank you for proving my point Jonas....









See women, well we know our sh*t.

Actually you can learn that once women take over, she lets nature do its job. Nature isnt called MOTHER nature for no reason...its because women understand that nature must play a role in order for man to survive..unlike men









Did we shove the apple down your throat? NO...so then we didnt make you eat the apple..we simply offered it to you and your dumbass ate it...









The only time women are misleading is when they want something...soo









As for Mike...your only saying that so Nate doesnt get mad at you...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The only time women are misleading is when they want something...soo










soo.... that would be all the time then




























, oi innes can i join ur army


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> oi innes can i join ur army


your in


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

woo hoo , fanks!!







, * sits around* so when we overthrow mike?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> woo hoo , fanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You wont







Hes in the group...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

..... well we kick him out the group







oi mike get out our group


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


not true the only reason why its called mother nature cause it sounds better then man nature







..and no women kept tempting adam..come on it good...no one will know.i'll never tell....







we saw the outcome to that......DEVIL I SAY :sad:


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

more tourists, i dont like ocean city even though its right near my house, scary


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


No, it would be called Father Nature...sheesh...since when is the opposite of Mother, Man??







And btw, Father nature sounds right too...but I explained it as before, why its called mother nature









So what if the woman tempted Adam, it was still his choice in putting it in his mouth...he knew better. Just goes to show you men will fall for anything..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Nope.. Adam did what Eve said because of one reason. And that one reason still hold off till this day.. "HE DIDNT WANNA GET BITCHED AT AND GET INTO AN ARGUEMENT"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > woo hoo , fanks!!
> ...


 but your not Karen


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 wow check out how many quotes







....

exactly..nothing more then here your wife moan and bitch..hehe...oh why didn't you eat the apple...i told you no one would know...ohhhhhh..uhhhhhh...and look at the ending they got evicted out of there home...bad women


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 lol I just quoted it again


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

for the love of pete, stop quoting quotes!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Who's pete....


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 me quoted it to


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> for the love of pete, stop quoting quotes!!!





Judazzzzzzzzzzzzzzz said:


> Who's pete....


Yeah Mike.. whos Pete??? Better not let Nate see this thread, or else someone is gonna get


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Excuse me mister. But since when was Adam ever married to Eve?! Hmmmm







So therefore she isnt his wife, but simply a mistress.







So technically he didnt have to stay around to hear her bitch and moan...but he chose to. Geee...I wonder why..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...










sorry way to tempting


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Where does it say in the book chicks only bitch and nagg only when married?? Plus I dont know why Adam would wanna stay around after that.. She probably gave him some good apple pie


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 they were common law ghusband and wife..and ohh i hear nate throwing a hissy fit....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pack- Common law?! They were the only 2 people on the planet...how were there even laws? And what does Nate have anything to do with this... aye caramba muchacho!









RhomZilla- Exactly, it doesnt say in the good ol book about how we bitch. Back then we didnt bitch. But now since we have had to deal with you guys, it has been a common knowledge that the only way to get our point across is to bitch. Well I would think she gave him "some good apple pie" due to the fact we're all here...


----------

